# configuration mail et aol



## ptitscarab (13 Janvier 2008)

j'ai un tout petit probleme non pas dans ma plantation mais voilà je n'arrive pas à envoyer quoi que ce soit par avec MAIL. Je receptionne bien mes messages mais envoye impossible.
J'ai testé en changeant le port ni le 25 ni le 587 ne marche, et l'adresse smtp est bien la bonne puisque que je reçoit. Je sais bien que cela semble anodin mais bon je suis un peu novice quand même. MERCI par avance.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Janvier 2008)

coucou


ptitscarab a dit:


> j'ai un tout petit probleme non pas dans ma plantation mais voilà je n'arrive pas à envoyer quoi que ce soit par avec MAIL. Je receptionne bien mes messages mais envoye impossible.


mauvais réglage smtp


> , et l'adresse smtp est bien la bonne puisque que je reçoit.


ben non c'est pas ca

la reception est gerée par le POP

l'envoi est geré par le SMTP

Et là
deux cas selon les adresses emails
soit le smtp dépend d'un serveur lié à l'adresse email ( comme chez gmail)

soit et c'est encore la vaste majorité des cas
ca dépend du smtp du lieu de connexion
c'est donc celui du fournisseur d'accès internet


----------



## ptitscarab (13 Janvier 2008)

je suis sur aol, donc reception=imap et envoie=smtp, il me semble si j'ai tout compris sauf que cela ne fonctionne pas


----------



## vleroy (13 Janvier 2008)

Quel est ton FAI?
(fournisseur d'accès Internet)


----------



## pascalformac (13 Janvier 2008)

Il est aussi possible que le email soit un aol
ET que le fai soit aol
( ca existe encore , en ce cas c'est pas un cadeau)


----------



## vleroy (13 Janvier 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Il est aussi possible que le email soit un aol
> ET que le fai soit aol
> ( ca existe encore , en ce cas c'est pas un cadeau)



je dis ça parce que j'ai les deux cas dans ma population


----------



## Buebo du châlet (13 Janvier 2008)

_je suis sur aol, donc reception=imap et envoie=smtp, il me semble si j'ai tout compris sauf que cela ne fonctionne pas_
tu dois être comme moi : un crétin. Il te faut vite comprendre sinon la discussion sera fermée.
Message écrit par quelqu'un branché grâce à AOL.


----------



## vleroy (13 Janvier 2008)

le seul aol configué en aol/aol était sur un Pc autant te dire j'ai fait le minimum et la personne féminine et gracieuse m'en dit le plus grand bien.
De mémoire, smtp.aol.com
ensuite port 25 pas de SSL
authentification? Essaye sans par défaut, sinon juste avec l'option mot de passe, et tu rerentres ton login et mot de passe

@ divoli :


----------



## guytantakul (14 Janvier 2008)

Buebo du châlet a dit:


> Il te faut vite comprendre sinon la discussion sera fermée.



Mais oui, rajoutes-en une couche !


----------



## ptitscarab (14 Janvier 2008)

smtp.fr.aol.com ne fonctionne pas, j'ai testé avec ping, pareil pour smtp.aol.com, de plus j'ai tenté port 587 et port 25 sans ssl rien ne fonctionne.
i need help


----------



## pascalformac (14 Janvier 2008)

s'il te plait
réponds aux questions déjà posées

1- quel est ton FAI  ( et dans quel pays)
( ce n'est pas forcement aol , ca peut etre free, numericable , begacom ou autre)

2- Statut- type du  email aol ( POP ou IMAP?)


----------



## ptitscarab (14 Janvier 2008)

desolé pour le tps de reponse.
FAI=orange france
et je suis en imap


----------



## Buebo du châlet (14 Janvier 2008)

Citation:
Posté par Buebo du châlet  
Il te faut vite comprendre sinon la discussion sera fermée.

*Mais oui, rajoutes-en une couche !*

Je t'ai répondu en privé au niveau de mépris que tu as usé envers moi. En bloquant  les discussions, c'est toi et ton arrogance qui ont raison de toutes façons.


----------



## ptitscarab (14 Janvier 2008)

?
Je suis dans l'incompréhension la plus totale envers ce message.


----------



## Zyrol (14 Janvier 2008)

Buebo du châlet a dit:


> tu dois être comme moi : un crétin. Il te faut vite comprendre sinon la discussion sera fermée.





Buebo du châlet a dit:


> Je t'ai répondu en privé au niveau de mépris que tu as usé envers moi. En bloquant  les discussions, c'est toi et ton arrogance qui ont raison de toutes façons.


   

Il y a des gens qui essayent de t'aider et toi tu deviens agressif... j'ai du mal à comprendre ce genre d'attitude...



ptitscarab a dit:


> desolé pour le tps de reponse.
> FAI=orange france
> et je suis en imap



mets ton smtp en : smtp.orange.fr


----------



## ptitscarab (14 Janvier 2008)

Pas d'aggressivité de ma part mais réellement de l'incompréhension.
Effectivement je le smtp orange semble etre pour la solution, j'aurais peut etre du y pensé merci pour le conseil. Je vais donc essayé ce soir.
et encore merci


----------



## guytantakul (14 Janvier 2008)

Ne t'inquiète pas, on ne parlait pas de toi. 
D'ailleurs je viens de le bannir une petite semaine, notre ami le révolté.


----------



## ptitscarab (14 Janvier 2008)

desolé mais par le smtp orange cela ne fonctionne pas et avec la technique de vleroy non plus, je seche
j'ai recommencé la configuration du compte depuis le debut tout fonctionne, mail me dit que tout est activé. Quand j'essaie d'envoyer un message j'ai le message USE ESMTP EHLO AND AUTH.


----------



## ptitscarab (14 Janvier 2008)

je crois que cela marche, il a fallu fermer et reouvrir mail apres la nouvelle config


----------



## ptitscarab (14 Janvier 2008)

smtp.fr.aol.fr, port 587 sans SSL j'ai retapé nom d'utilisateur et mot de passe; et au lit


----------

